# Waving at Everyone



## Bee2 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've just finished the on-line course with Ann Linquist which was fabulous and re-invigorated my desire to write more regularly. I cant promise I will be the most regular of posters on here but I want to keep in touch. Hi to all my 'mates' (as we would say in Australia) from the course whom are already on here!

All the best


----------



## Dkissinger23 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yo. What's up, dude (as we say in my basement)? I'm feeling like the right thing for you to do is to check out my short story. Should be at the top of the forum entitled "short stories." That would be just awesome Bee. I'll read anything you write on here as well for repayment. 

Thanks in advance (And many warm welcomes to a site i'm just as new as you are to).


----------



## Shinn (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi there Bee and welcome to the forum


----------



## Nickie (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bee!


Nickie


----------



## No Brakes (Apr 14, 2008)

Glad you're here with the rest of the gang Bee! Welcome!


----------



## Just Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Bee. Glad you made it.

Look around at the various sections. Notice that there's a writers workshop, and a poetry workshop that are restricted to members. If you want to limit access to the folks who have signed up, post your stuff in these two sections.

Notice the people who are giving good critiques. Then when you're ready to post something, send them a private message asking them for a critique. Also, if you make comments, you will get comments.

Enjoy the forum

Jim


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## IndigoB (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Bee!

I could not register with my name from Ann's class (BG) so I am IndigoB here!  Hope to be reading some of your work soon!


----------



## No Brakes (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey BG - welcome to the forums too! It's nice to see you here too!


----------



## Ungood (Apr 15, 2008)

Ahh .... we have more... *:twisted:FRESH MEAT!:twisted:*​


Seriously... welcome to the forums.

Ungood


----------



## MoniquePalmer (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Bee,

I'm happy to see you here, we need to work to keep the momentum after that great class.

MP


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bee. 

Sam.


----------



## Industrial (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## kc1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Bee, it's casey, although here I am kc1.  I really have no idea if I am doing this correctly, so if you can reply and let me know that would be great.  casey(kc1)


----------



## jellyfish (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Bee,

It's jelly legs, I mean fish.    Welcome to the forum.  It takes a little getting used to -much larger than the discussion board in our last class.  Probably a little more willing to tell you where you've %^(#@ up your piece, too.    That's probably a good thing.  I look forward to seeing your posts.

jellyfish


----------

